# £50 Prize Draw! Looking for Online Research Participants - University of Surrey



## surreypsych

⭐Chance to win a £50 Amazon voucher ⭐
Hi everyone! My name's Felicity, I'm a researcher at the University of Surrey. I hope this is the right board on which to post, please let me know otherwise!
As part of an research project, I am seeking female participants for a research study on coping with fertility problems.
The only criteria is that you are experiencing primary infertility (have not previously conceived) and are considering, seeking or receiving some form of treatment.
It's completely online, takes about 15 mins and will not ask for any personal contact details at all so is completely anonymous (with the exception of optional email address to enter the prize draw)
One participant will win a £50 voucher to spend on amazon.co.uk!
If you wish to learn more about the study, and possibly take part, please follow this link: https://surreyfahs.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_06Y6tffv4MI13y5 (It's hosted on the website qualtrics)
You can do so from a mobile phone, tablet or computer.
If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me at [email protected].
This project has been submitted to the University of Surrey Faculty of Health and Medical Sciences Ethics Committee and has received a favourable ethical opinion.
Thank you!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertility friends.co.uk [/size]or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## surreypsych

Thank you everyone for your responses so far! It is really, really appreciated.


----------

